# LR 5.5 Develop Module problem



## erich (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi,
I use LR 5.5 on PC , OS Windows 7, 32bit. Recently the work with Graduated & Radial filters are impossibly slow and lag. With earlier versions 5.2, 5.3 (somehow i missed the update to 5.4) i didn't encounter this problem. Question is how should i switch back to an earlier version? Or should i un-and reinstall LR? In this case i am afraid of losing all previous work, import and editing thousands of files (JPEG)? Thank you.


----------



## DaveS (Jul 26, 2014)

Hello,

  Firstup, make a backup of your catalog (cause, we never can have enough backups)...  

  Now, deleting LR only deletes the application, not your settings or user files (such as catalogs, photos, etc...)    So un-installing one version, and then installing a previous version shouldn't cause you any issues.  (It's worth noting, that when you upgraded from 5.3 to 5.5, the installer basically did the same thing).


----------



## clee01l (Jul 26, 2014)

erich said:


> Hi,
> I use LR 5.5 on PC , OS Windows 7, 32bit. Recently the work with Graduated & Radial filters are impossibly slow and lag. With earlier versions 5.2, 5.3 (somehow i missed the update to 5.4) i didn't encounter this problem. Question is how should i switch back to an earlier version? Or should i un-and reinstall LR? In this case i am afraid of losing all previous work, import and editing thousands of files (JPEG)? Thank you.


Welcome to the forum.  DaveS has described what you need to do to downgrade.  However, It might be more important to understand why you are having these performance issues.

Why are you running a 32 bit OS?  How much RAM do you have installed?  How many cores are in your CPU? How much free space do you have on your boot drive?  Knowing those answers might mean a different solution.


----------



## erich (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi DaveS & clee01, thanks for your answers. I run 32 bit OS because that is how I bought the PC though it is capable 64 bit. Further details of the computer: 2.00 GB RAM, total size of hard disc 699 GB, disc partition (C) 133 GB free of 300 GB, disc partition (D) 191 GB of 399 GB. I'll appreciate your further help.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 13, 2014)

erich said:


> Hi DaveS & clee01, thanks for your answers. I run 32 bit OS because that is how I bought the PC though it is capable 64 bit. Further details of the computer: 2.00 GB RAM, total size of hard disc 699 GB, disc partition (C) 133 GB free of 300 GB, disc partition (D) 191 GB of 399 GB. I'll appreciate your further help.


OK, it is the 2GB of RAM more than anything that is the culprit.  32bit architecture can only address 3GB no matter how much RAM is available. and in a 32 GB environment, LR will limit itself to no more than 1GB of RAM.  If this is some low spec'd "netbook" that were the marketing rage several years ago before they were replaced by tablets, it might not be upgradable and in it's present state probably is not really suitable for "industrial Strength" applications like LR.  With only 2GB RAM, performance is always going to be a problem.  I am surprised that you did not find LR 5.2 or 5.3 to be a performance challenge too.

Lightroom Mobile was introduced with LR5.4 and there is some code features specific to the internet interface and syncing that might be slowing things down more thanLR 5.3. Click on the down pointing triangle that appears when your mouse over the Identity plate and make certain that Sync with LR Mobile is Off and that you are not signed in to the Creative Cloud.   This may help your LR5.5 problems though not as much as going to a 64bit OS and bumping the RAM up to at least 8GB.


----------



## bigal1000 (Aug 29, 2014)

erich said:


> Hi DaveS & clee01, thanks for your answers. I run 32 bit OS because that is how I bought the PC though it is capable 64 bit. Further details of the computer: 2.00 GB RAM, total size of hard disc 699 GB, disc partition (C) 133 GB free of 300 GB, disc partition (D) 191 GB of 399 GB. I'll appreciate your further help.



Those specs are very low, I run W7 64 bit 16 gb ram and have now proplems at all Lightroom runs great,I think you really need to upgrade your PC,good luck..........


----------

